# Carpark at Cellardyke near Anstruther.



## Fisherman (Nov 9, 2021)

Does anyone know why the carpark at Cellardyke was removed. We walked there from Elie on Sunday and there was a camper parked there. I never noticed any parking restrictions, and I read a post on here last month from someone who spent the night there.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 9, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> Does anyone know why the carpark at Cellardyke was removed. We walked there from Elie on Sunday and there was a camper parked there. I never noticed any parking restrictions, and I read a post on here last month from someone who spent the night there.


Folk were warned you may be there, thats why.


----------



## Fisherman (Nov 9, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Folk were warned you may be there, thats why.


Cheeky bugger


----------



## campervanannie (Nov 9, 2021)

Fisherman said:


> Does anyone know why the carpark at Cellardyke was removed. We walked there from Elie on Sunday and there was a camper parked there. I never noticed any parking restrictions, and I read a post on here last month from someone who spent the night there.


The 2 that I know if one had an access problem that’s the one out near the campsite and the one at the lifeboat station is daytime only now.


----------



## Fisherman (Nov 9, 2021)

campervanannie said:


> The 2 that I know if one had an access problem that’s the one out near the campsite and the one at the lifeboat station is daytime only now.


The one in front of the static caravans is the one I am talking about Annie.
I have taken a 6m A class there, and yes it was tight, and a warning could have been put in place. Access was gained From East Forth street, then a right turn downhill to the harbour. From there it was fine for access. Its certainly a good poi for those with campers, or van conversions.
I have put it back on as a restricted access poi.


----------

